# River Rock Ideas



## chogs89 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thinking about changing my 55 gallon mbuna setup, by taking my lace rock, which isn't all that of a natural looking setup and putting some river rock formations along with some silk plants. Was wondering if any of you guys wouldn't mind sharing some river rock formation ideas.


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

I basiccally dump the rocks back in after a water change, sometimes it looks great sometimes not, but I don't worry too much cause it will change in a week. If you want to see some "Inspirational" set ups, I think the members name is Pomi. Check out his tanks.


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

Been a while since I checked but look at the "rate the tank above you" thread, must be alot of good river rock scapes in there.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

juststayinthecave said:


> If you want to see some "Inspirational" set ups, I think the members name is Pomi. Check out his tanks.


+1 His tank is one of the nicest mbuna tanks I've ever seen. Here's a link.


----------



## mrsols1 (Apr 12, 2011)

heres my 125 Gallon

























and my old 75 gallon


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

A few threads down check out Steveboos 125 build out. He did a very nice job with river rock and matching film background. Worth a look!


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah i have the river rock you are looking for. Construction supply companies will sell it under "Creek rock", "Tumblestone", or "river rock"


















Granted it's not exactly like the rocks in the African lakes, but it makes for a really nice setup!!


----------



## chogs89 (Oct 15, 2008)

Steveboos what are you using for substrate in your tank??


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

A Mix of pool filter sand from Leslie's pool supplies ($8.99 for 50 lbs) and Home depot ($5.60 for 40 lbs). I have 100 lbs of Leslies and 40 lbs of HD sand, but they are quite similar, the Leslies looks more natural since it has a big mix of grain sizes and also has a nice color to it. 140 lbs in all, but i have 72" of egg crate laid down on the bottom, then the rocks, then the sand on top.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Steveboos said:


> Yeah i have the river rock you are looking for. Construction supply companies will sell it under "Creek rock", "Tumblestone", or "river rock"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome setup. Perfect match with background.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

It's more challenging to use round river rock because it doesn't stack well. I use the more 
irregularly shaped rocks like Pomi uses. Some look like the same rock. He does do a really
nice job with his, I'd agree. The way I stack it or lean it depends on the species and their 
needs. Go to a landscape supply yard. Lots of options and it's relatively inexpensive.









































































Keep maintenance in mind. That last tank didn't stay that way too long because the rocks 
trapped too much in the way of organics solids.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I use river rocks in my tanks. I don't have any pics but I have a video in my signature of soon after it was setup. It looks the same now but I've just added a bunch of juvenile labs and demasoni. A lot more activity in the tank now.


----------

